# Cinema Discount Cards



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

In Paris we have a "Cinema Pass" that cost 20 Euro per month and allows you to see unlimited amount of movies unlimited times during the month. It is a 12 month subscription. Does something like this exist in Dubai? 

I am not yet in Dubai, but I figured out that a price of a cinema ticket is about 6 or 7 euros, which means that I could only see about 3 movies per month for the price that I pay in Paris for unlimited movies. So I wanna know if there are any discount cards?

And yes, I watched 80% of all released movies during the last 2 years  So I would not like to loose the habit when moving to Dubai :-D


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The two main chains are vox and grand. Check their sites. Dont think they have anything like that but i may be wrong. 
Voxcinemas.com
Grandcinemas.com


----------

